# Taps Mooloolaba



## Dan Dan (16/12/13)

Anyone heard about this new bar opening up next week at mooloolaba? Apparently it will have 28 beer taps, set up all around the place and you can pour your own beer. The owner told me they will be having Holgate and Nail Ale on tap the first week, so it's looking good for an area where 150 Lashes is considered the best available beer. I believe it opens on the 21st, and I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## bradsbrew (16/12/13)

Pour your own beer? Do I have to clean the toilets as well? :lol:

Is it one of those tag key places that has a limit on how many beers you get to pour?


----------



## Dan Dan (16/12/13)

Not sure on how it will work. Was only a short article in the paper about it. Something about a charge card. But hey, I know more about beer and pouring beers than a lot of people who work in pubs and bars around here, so I'm all for it! I wonder if I can take my own beer glasses too.....


----------



## bum (16/12/13)

How would they get around RSA requirements?


----------



## Dan Dan (16/12/13)

Good question! The newspaper article said something about the liquor licensing taking a long time to sort out. It seems a bit gimmicky, but maybe they won't have heaps of staff to pay, and the beer will be really cheap.....

I'd prefer a great big bar with 28 different beers on tap, but it's still a strong step up from all the surf clubs and ALH pubs and their mega swill offerings.


----------



## TidalPete (16/12/13)

Thanks for the PM Dan.
Any more info (Bar name, addy, etc) appreciated.
This is a big step up for M'ba all right.


----------



## Dan Dan (16/12/13)

It's called Taps. At the end of Brisbane road, around the corner from the esplanade, behind Augellos. Opens this weekend.


----------



## kevo (16/12/13)

Could be a good reason to visit my paremts a few days early for Christmas...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/12/13)

I know a few people who have been, said it's pretty sweet


----------



## kenlock (28/12/13)

Website


----------



## DU99 (28/12/13)

there using a pre paid credit card tap system..


----------



## Dan Dan (1/1/14)

So, in the name of research, I went along today. Not bad at all! Hop hog, Holgate pale and ESB, kooinda golden and moobrew pils and hefeweizen all on tap, for $8-9 a pint. Basically, you buy a little credit thingamajig that you can put credit on, then itS simply a matter of choosing a beer, putting you thingamajig in the slot, and pour your beer. It charges you per millilitre, so it's a good way to try different beers. Didn't get to try the food, but I will definitely be tAking the minister for war and finances for our next date night (they also had brookvale union ginger beer on tap,that's the only selling point I need).
All in all, it's something different, with a nice vibe, good beer and really helpful staff. I'll be going back, and not only coz I have another $8 credit on my thingamajig.


----------



## real_beer (2/1/14)

I'm always wary of places that have a large number of beers on tap. How often do the lines get cleaned? When was the last one sold? How long has it been sitting in the line? I prefer visiting places that sell their own product unfortunately even then its usually served at freezing temperatures to cater for the megaswill products in the cellar. When I did the cellars in the 1980s we degassed & uncoupled the kegs then flushed the lines with water every night & ran caustic followed by water through them every morning, spears & taps were stripped & cleaned on a rotating basis (all this for megaswill :lol: ). The last pub I did cellar work for over here in Perth they left everything connected & only flushed & cleaned once a week. Maybe we overdid it back then but the beer always tasted in peak condition. Everything is probably fine it's just when I see such big setups I get suspicious of the behind the scenes product control.

edit: Anyway as they reckon the aussie dollar is about to dive drastically this year that's my 1c worth.


----------



## Dan Dan (2/1/14)

Good point. This place has 28 beer taps.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/1/14)

With mechanisms which calculate the flow rate and would need to be cleaned out regularly I presume


----------



## SianAllira (16/1/14)

Hey guys,

My name is Sian and I work at Taps. Just thought I'd answer some of your questions for you.

Firstly, yes we do have 28 taps, but we do not have 28 different beers. We have at any one time about 9 or 10 different ones. We do not sell mega swill, we have boutique (craft) beer. All of our beers are Australian owned and made. We have pale ales, a lager, golden ale, bitter, alcoholic ginger beer and cider. 

To use the taps, you get an I-Button from the bar and put credit on it (there is no limit), then you just simply walk up to a tap, click the button on and pour away. It also charges by the milliliter, so you can pour as much or as little as you like. Perfect for tasting each one. Your button does also measure how much beer you pour, after every 2 pints, it will stop and you will need to get it reset at the bar. That is how we monitor everyone's sobriety throughout the evening so that nobody gets too spastic, we still want everyone to have a good time. 

As for food, lunch starts at 12 (we open at 11) and goes all day, then dinner starts at 6 and goes until late. At around 9 - 9.30 we switch to a late night menu. We have a variety of food, something for everybody. We have starters, tasters (similar to tapas), main courses and dessert. Not to mention kick-ass chicken wings.

It does not stop there, on top of that we do have a full bar with beer, wine, spirits and cocktails. You do not have to get a button, you can still order your beer at the bar like normal, however pouring your own is really fun. 

We are open until late 7 days a week (usually 12 or 1).

Any other questions feel free to ask, but by all means come in to Taps and see for yourself. We have friendly staff, great food and cold beer.

Taps is located on Brisbane Rd in Mooloolaba, across the road from Montezumas.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/1/14)

Awesome, I work down the road, might drop in for lunch tomorrow for a gander.

Also is there a way for us to know what beers are on tap? Weekly update on facebook or something?


----------



## SianAllira (17/1/14)

At the moment we have about 9 different ones. We have a Pilsner, Hefferweizen, ESB (Extra Special Bitter), apple cider, apple and ginger cider, 3 different pale ales and a golden ale. I don't know if they make updates on fb , but if they don't I'll suggest it  Definitely come in and have pint and a bite to eat.


----------



## TBird (18/1/14)

About a week ago, I ventured down to Taps for a bit of a reccy.

I found some good points and some areas where things might be improved.

The good.

Staff are very helpful and courteous ( I didn't check their knowledge of the available beers as I had already some knowledge / experience )

Good venue ( in main area of Mooloolaba )

Good range of craft beers finally available on the Sunshine Coast 

Food was OK

The challenges

You pay for every milliliter of beer that comes out of the tap ie. no free taste
I tried an ESB which obviously hadn't been used that day and ended up with mostly foam ( to their credit, they topped the beer up with some from a tap at the bar for free)
Now, I'm no u beaut bar tender when it comes to pouring beer, but, I've had plenty of practice with my own keg set up. I could not pour any beer without getting around 50% foam. I replaced the glass every time I tried a differnt beer but the foam kept on coming.
I didn't check the prices per milliliter as I was concentrating on the pour. It left me wondering if I was paying for the foam.

Before you attach the tag to the dispenser, check to see if the tap is in the OFF position. In one case I didn't, the tap was left on by the previous drinker and as soon as the tag was in place, beer started pouring from the tap before I could get the glass in position. I paid for that beer that was wasted.

Now, compared to drinking a craft beer at a bar where you are served a beer, I'd make the following observations:

You usually get to sample a particular beer for free.
The bar tender pours the beer to an acceptable level before offering you the beer (ie. you don't pay for wastage)
You don't have to get your beer tag "recalibrated" after two beers (I understand that this is an RSA requirement)
The bar tender (mostly in my experience) flushes the tap with a quick squirt to clear it of stale beer before pouring your beer

Would I return to Taps? You bet I would, because I'm hoping that my issues were isolated ones and more to do with teething problems, and besides, anything which brings more craft beer to the Sunshine Coast, is got to be great thing.


Cheers


----------



## Dan Dan (1/2/14)

Tbird, you don't have to pour your own beer! Just pay for it At the bar like any other pub. It is a bit gimmicky, but the beers on offer have been awesome the two times I've been and have changed a few times from what I hear. Having said that, I still prefer the beach bar and grill up the road. Awesome beers, and much better view


----------



## Batz (1/2/14)

So what would you pay on average for say a pot sized beer?


----------



## Dan Dan (1/2/14)

At Taps? If I remember correctly, the beers ranged between $8-9 a pint, depending on the beer. I've paid the same for a pint at the pig and whistle when it was open, so it's a pretty good price. The beach bar and grill up the road have little creatures, stone and wood, 4 pines etc for $6 a schooner, and hop hog for $7. Much more reasonable then what our big city brethren down the road pay...


----------



## oakburner (10/4/14)

Yeah, a couple of my mates were there the other night and said they both really struggled to pour without losing half the glass to foam.
Great concept though, and great to see innovation for a crafty beer haunt here on the coast..... Can't wait to give it a try myself!!!

OB


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/4/14)

I went for lunch last friday and just got the staff to pour my beers - no wastage that way.. and I'm used to pouring my own beers at home, if I'm going to cough up for it, I'd prefer to be served! Beer selection is OK, similar to beach bar & grill around the corner (not quite as good as - and also about $1 dearer / schooner).

The food was very good, they have habanero wings with varying levels of heat (don't be a pussy, get the "5") they were just served with sour cream, some blue cheese sauce would have been better. the chips were unreal. scallops were good too.

I just saw on facebook that they have a lager on tap from 'red bay brewery' which I understand is an extract BOP type operation. Beats me why a venue would buy kegs of extract beer unless they just didn't know the difference. /puzzled.


----------



## Dan Dan (13/4/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I went for lunch last friday and just got the staff to pour my beers - no wastage that way.. and I'm used to pouring my own beers at home, if I'm going to cough up for it, I'd prefer to be served! Beer selection is OK, similar to beach bar & grill around the corner (not quite as good as - and also about $1 dearer / schooner).The food was very good, they have habanero wings with varying levels of heat (don't be a pussy, get the "5") they were just served with sour cream, some blue cheese sauce would have been better. the chips were unreal. scallops were good too.I just saw on facebook that they have a lager on tap from 'red bay brewery' which I understand is an extract BOP type operation. Beats me why a venue would buy kegs of extract beer unless they just didn't know the difference. /puzzled.


Is this the Lighthouse Lager or something like that? I tried it a few weeks back and thought, "geez, that tastes like one of my brews"...


----------



## TidalPete (13/4/14)

I have never been there but plan to do so one day soon & am sure that I'm assured of a nice session.
Almost got in there one Friday night but no dice as it was full so went around the corner past the old MacClardie's & the piccy theatre on the front to some bar that sells lots of Aussie Crafts upstairs.
Forgotten the name of the place but a lovely view of a Colourbond roof instead of the bay might be a clue? 
Can anyone jog my memory? Not that it matters as it's easy enough to find again if needed. 

:icon_offtopic:
As an aside, just went to Teneriffe Brewing Co a few days ago with a well-known ex-near-local on this forum who now resides south of the border (Poor bugger & *Go The Maroons for 9-in-a-row in 2014!* *LOL!) *& we both agree it's the top-notch craft beer spot in North Brissie ATM. :super: Going back there ASAP ASAP.

Huge shame the Geronimo is gone. We need that recipe Rudi! Please help mate.


----------



## CrookedFingers (13/4/14)

Will be heading there at the end of may.
Looking forward to it !


----------



## TidalPete (13/4/14)

Just re-read Post 24 & it looks like the Beach Bar & Grill is sitting where the Silver Sands Café used to be so that might be the one I've mentioned? Will have a Captain Cook.
Has been years since I bothered looking around those M'ba tourist traps to (Hopefully) find an alternative to those PITA train trips to those Brissie craft brew nirvanas?


----------



## winkle (14/4/14)

You've got a couple of venues near you now Pete, haven't you?


----------



## TidalPete (15/4/14)

The only ones I know of are the two mentioned above plus SCB plus the Brew & Bake at the Big P Winkle. I think there's a place in Caloundra somewhere but haven't bothered looking as yet.
In spite of my whinging above about the (time-consuming) train trips I'm always happy to nip down to the Valley & do the Teneriffe circuit and\or Archive & town via the City Glider. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Mutaneer (15/4/14)

Just a question for the locals, what sort of taps are they using?
I've always found that any standard commerical taps need to be 100% on or off.
A lot of people get scared of the flow coming out of them and only pull them on halfway, thus frothing the beer to no end.


----------



## Dan Dan (15/4/14)

Mutaneer said:


> Just a question for the locals, what sort of taps are they using?
> I've always found that any standard commerical taps need to be 100% on or off.
> A lot of people get scared of the flow coming out of them and only pull them on halfway, thus frothing the beer to no end.


Not sure of the exact make, but I reckon you're spot on. The first time I went, it was pretty quiet, and old mate behind the bar offered to come and give me a lesson. I've seen a few people walking away with large glasses of foam.


----------



## CrookedFingers (30/5/14)

Up from Melbs for a golf weekend.
Hitting up Taps tonight, looking forward to it. 
Will give a run down later.

CF


----------



## CrookedFingers (30/5/14)

Great place. 
If in mooloolaba, go here !






CF


----------



## potof4x (31/5/14)

A bit of an update on what's on at taps tonight!

Bacchus white choc pils - something different and gets good comments when sharing around on the 1st mouthfull, but milk and beer gets hard work by the end of a schooner!

Sunny coast best bitter - really easy drinking, went down a treat. Nice hit of diaceytal (which I'm into), works well with the light body and hops. good one. 

Vale lager - pours a rocky head. A cut above a mega lager, more malt and some hop flavour coming through.

Quiet deeds ipa- this is where I'm at tonight! Nice biscuit malt with all the hops in support, and still able to taste the goodness after a couple. Well balanced and drinkable.

Pouring as well - hop hog, two birds sunset, s & w pacific and holgate mt Macedon pale ale


----------



## potof4x (31/5/14)

A bit of an update on what's on at taps tonight!

Bacchus white choc pils - something different and gets good comments when sharing around on the 1st mouthfull, but milk and beer gets hard work by the end of a schooner!

Sunny coast best bitter - really easy drinking, went down a treat. Nice hit of diaceytal (which I'm into), works well with the light body and hops. good one. 

Vale lager - pours a rocky head. A cut above a mega lager, more malt and some hop flavour coming through.

Quiet deeds ipa- this is where I'm at tonight! Nice biscuit malt with all the hops in support, and still able to taste the goodness after a couple. Well balanced and drinkable.

Pouring as well - hop hog, two birds sunset, s & w pacific and holgate mt Macedon pale ale


----------



## potof4x (31/5/14)

$7.50 a schooner


----------



## jefin (25/6/14)

Up to the Sunny Coast the see the old man next week, very keen to have a look at this joint and will report back if I get there (99% chance I will)

Are there any other good watering holes/bottle shops (Would like to avoid Dan's if possible!) offering good craft beer on the Coast??

Cheers Jefin


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/6/14)

Around the corner facing the beach - mooloolaba beach bar & grill. Usually has a 4 pines single batch on tap and a few other crafties. For bottles there's nowhere that I can think of, other than the sunshjne coast brewery itself, definitely worth a visit. There's also a nanobrewery at the big pineapple called brewbake which fills growlers.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (25/6/14)

If you come to Caloundra, which you should, regardless of beer choice, there's Drift Bar at Bulcock Beach, Sunny's @ Moffat Beach and Saltwater on Kings Beach. They don't have large selections of craft beers, I've had a few at each of those places, but I couldn't guarantee they would still have them. However, they have settings to die for. 

The Coast seems to be lacking a bit when it comes to craft beer. 

As for liquor outlets, It's either Dan's at Kawana, or 1st Choice at Sippy Downs. You could try smaller ones and you might be lucky.


----------



## luggy (26/6/14)

If you feel like going for a drive there is a good bottle shop at Maleny called the purple palate, has a decent selection of locals and imports. They are holding a beer tasting this weekend as well no affiliation etc etc


----------



## jefin (26/6/14)

Thanks for the tip's guy's.

Will report back on my return.

Cheers Jefin


----------



## jefin (12/7/14)

Hi Guy's

Managed to get to taps last week, nice little place with a few good beers on tap. Didn't bother with the self poor, the brother and I decided to sit at the bar and chat to the staff. They seemed pretty knowledgeable when it come to their beers and are happy to chuck you a taster. Good little place for the coast.

There will also be another beer bar opening at Alex in the next month or so. Was lucky enough to run into the owner and have a chat (My old man is doing some refrigy work for them), looks like a heap of Aussie craft beer on the way for you all. Cant remember tap number's etc but the place sounded really promising!

On a side note.

Archive in Brissy rocks! And also loved Black Coffee Lyrics on the Goldy.

Cheers and Thanks for the tips.

Jefin


----------

